# can not update to alpha2 ?



## parisien (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello.

when i copy the alpha2 zip file to the touchpad.

and i go to update with zip file in the recovery mod.

i have

FInding update package...
Opening update package...
E:Can't open /sdcard/update....zip
(bad)
Installation Aborted.

Do you know what to do ?

Thank you.


----------



## hwma123 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just re-download the CM7 A2.1 zip and do the md5 checksum to ensure the file integraty before update it with CWM.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

parisien said:


> Hello.
> 
> when i copy the alpha2 zip file to the touchpad.
> 
> ...


You are going into install zip from sd right? If so, possibly a bad download. Download again and start over.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobbi (Sep 19, 2011)

are you sure that the update.zip file exists?
rename the update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip to update.zip and try again ;-)


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

how do ye know if the change actually happened? Mine, nothing seemed to change I check the info and I don't think it is different. Can someone tell me some way to make sure it is different?


----------



## soyanks (Oct 13, 2011)

That's because you are choosing the wrong file to update in the ClockworkRecovery

Instead of choosing the Update option (because if you read the name of the zip file it is linked to, it is not the one you just downloaded), choose the Install Zip option and then click "choose zip from sdcard" option. Find the folder that you copied over and then select the zip file. DONE


----------



## parisien (Oct 16, 2011)

soyanks said:


> That's because you are choosing the wrong file to update in the ClockworkRecovery
> 
> Instead of choosing the Update option (because if you read the name of the zip file it is linked to, it is not the one you just downloaded), choose the Install Zip option and then click "choose zip from sdcard" option. Find the folder that you copied over and then select the zip file. DONE


Hello.

This is exactly what i am doing !!!

yes i write E:Can't open /sdcard/update....zip
because i didn't want to waste my time writing the name of the zip file completly as it is too long. but the ...of the update....zip means that it is the complete long zip file name. (and not update.zip)

i didn't see that writing like that can be misunderstood sorry !!!

i should write that the reconvery says :
E:Can't open /sdcard/update-cm-7.....zip


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you check the md5 of your file? It may simply be a bad download.


----------



## parisien (Oct 16, 2011)

i juste tried to rename the zip to update.zip and made "update from sdcard" and i have the same error.

the zip is good, i can open it on my computer.

i also tried to launch the alpha1 (that i have installed before but with acmeinstaller) from the recovery and i have exactly the same error !!!!


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

parisien said:


> i juste tried to rename the zip to update.zip and made "update from sdcard" and i have the same error.
> 
> the zip is good, i can open it on my computer.
> 
> i also tried to launch the alpha1 (that i have installed before but with acmeinstaller) from the recovery and i have exactly the same error !!!!


wipe data/factory reset in clockworkmod
then install update.zip


----------



## parisien (Oct 16, 2011)

another thing.

when i go to "show log"

i have 
"minzip : Could not find end-of-central-directory in Zip"

between the line "opening update package" and "e:Can't open.."

I have this issue if i download the zip from the touchpad and if i download from the pc and then copy it to the touchpad !!!!

i tried to fix permissions but i still have the issue.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

parisien said:


> i juste tried to rename the zip to update.zip and made "update from sdcard" and i have the same error.
> 
> the zip is good, i can open it on my computer.
> 
> i also tried to launch the alpha1 (that i have installed before but with acmeinstaller) from the recovery and i have exactly the same error !!!!


The zip may look good, but something may still be wrong with it. Download the file directly on your TP and then try the update again. Make sure you are downloading: update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip md5: 43e811fc10da37696a6fce20d6118bb2


----------



## parisien (Oct 16, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> wipe data/factory reset in clockworkmod
> then install update.zip


hello.

i don't want to wipe everything on my touchpad !!!!!! (and if i wipe and i have the same problem, i would have wipe for nothing !!!)


----------



## parisien (Oct 16, 2011)

jpierson said:


> The zip may look good, but something may still be wrong with it. Download the file directly on your TP and then try the update again. Make sure you are downloading: update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip md5: 43e811fc10da37696a6fce20d6118bb2


hello.

is there a md5 checker app on the market ?


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

parisien said:


> hello.
> 
> i don't want to wipe everything on my touchpad !!!!!! (and if i wipe and i have the same problem, i would have wipe for nothing !!!)


DO A BACKUP!!

Choose backup/recovery and do a backup (it take about 10 minutes) that way if you don't like what you did, restore... and yes it backs up everything that is not stored on the SD.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

parisien said:


> hello.
> 
> is there a md5 checker app on the market ?


There are a bunch floating out there... a Google search for "md5 android app" returned a lot of viable results...

Try looking through: http://androidforums.com/htc-droid-eris/138831-verify-your-files-md5-checksums.html


----------



## parisien (Oct 16, 2011)

this time i made the download with firefox on the touchpad and it is working.

really sorry

how can i check that i have the alpha2 installed ??? because my pptp vpn still not working.

thank you


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

parisien said:


> hello.
> 
> is there a md5 checker app on the market ?


AfV Android file verify

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

parisien said:


> this time i made the download with firefox on the touchpad and it is working.
> 
> really sorry


No problem, glad to hear we could help


----------



## davidshalom (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a different problem... in my case the skating android logo is freezing with the new A2.1 release.

Downloaded twice from both sources and the same problem.
The installation is successfull without any issue.

Any idea?

When doing a install of the A1.0 release there is no issue in booting.

There is only 2 GB free space. Could that be a reason?


----------



## soyanks (Oct 13, 2011)

parisien said:


> how can i check that i have the alpha2 installed ???
> thank you


1. Choose Settings.
2. Scroll down and choose About Phone.
3. Should see CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG

But best way is to play some music on Touchpad, and then plug in headphone to see if the speaker on the TP mutes and only plays through headphone


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

davidshalom said:


> I have a different problem... in my case the skating android logo is freezing with the new A2.1 release.
> 
> Downloaded twice from both sources and the same problem.
> The installation is successfull without any issue.
> ...


It will stay on that screen for 2-10 minutes while it rebuilds the caches, if it stays there longer then 10 you may need to do a fill wipe (backup first): http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8648-Installing-Alpha-2-on-your-touchpad


----------



## macdonaldj2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I had the same issue, because I mounted the SD card in CWM, and then moved the file, and I would get the abort issue, I booted into CM and then added the file that way, booted into recovery and then ran the install and it worked fine


----------



## davidshalom (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you for this thread.


----------



## chibucks (Aug 24, 2011)

soyanks said:


> 1. Choose Settings.
> 2. Scroll down and choose About Phone.
> 3. Should see CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG
> 
> But best way is to play some music on Touchpad, and then plug in headphone to see if the speaker on the TP mutes and only plays through headphone


I don't think the Mod version changed from alpha 1 to alpha 2.1... did a screenshot of Alpha 1's About Tablet and it's the same (CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG). Build number has changed though...

edit to add: my build number changed from: GRJ90 to GRJ22


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

Downloaded the file to my TP, every time i go to boot in to clockwork mod, I get a boot failed message... any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Download file again. Check md5.


----------

